# Laser rangefinders



## FOUL HOOKED (Jan 3, 2006)

What do some of yall use? I looked at the bushnell bowhunter chuck adams special edition with built in incliometer. Does that inclinometer make it better or can a cheaper rangefinder be just as good. Im no math major but if I'm 20 feet up a tree and my deer is 20 yards away, will a regular rangefinder give me true distance? Sorry if that sounds dumb but I'm a newbe haha and dont want to get something I'm going to have to trade or sale because its not good enough!


----------



## wolffman73 (Nov 30, 2011)

If you are up a tree, it will not give you true distance. True distance would be from the base of that tree to the deer. Just set out some markers around your stand for bowhunting-no need for a rangefinder.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Never used one, been doing this 30yrs now, one thing tho I won't shoot a deer over 30yrds but thats just me, one of the few deer I've lost was relaxed at 35 when I released. With todays bows there is so little differ in 20-30 yrd, when I started that differ was at least 8-10" or more, even a 5yrd mistake in ranging could cause you to undershoot. My bow is on at 25, from 15-30 there mite be 2"s differ in impact point, that is the reason I don't use one. One thing that helped me yrs back is to guess yardage every chance you get, not only in hunting situtations>>whereevr you mite be....WW


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I've got a bushnell 800 yard Lazer range finder, not sure the exact model but I would recommend getting a good one. The one you are looking at should do the trick. Good luck.


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

wolffman73 said:


> If you are up a tree, it will not give you true distance. True distance would be from the base of that tree to the deer. Just set out some markers around your stand for bowhunting-no need for a rangefinder.


Only problem with markers, the animal has to be standing real close to it to get a somewhat accurate range. If it's standing away from your markers, you'd be wishing you had a rangefinder. Then, you could range different landmarks, such as other trees, a limb on the ground, a patch of grass, etc......and not have flagging or other markers that you might or might not see in low light conditions.



FOUL HOOKED said:


> What do some of yall use? I looked at the bushnell bowhunter chuck adams special edition with built in incliometer. Does that inclinometer make it better or can a cheaper rangefinder be just as good. Im no math major but if I'm 20 feet up a tree and my deer is 20 yards away, will a regular rangefinder give me true distance? Sorry if that sounds dumb but I'm a newbe haha and dont want to get something I'm going to have to trade or sale because its not good enough!


No need to spend the extra money on those kinds. If you're up 20 ft and a deer is out 20 yds, you won't see any change when you shoot for 20 yds. Just a basic rangefinder will do.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

No need to spend the extra money on those kinds. If you're up 20 ft and a deer is out 20 yds, you won't see any change when you shoot for 20 yds. Just a basic rangefinder will do.[/QUOTE]

I disagree with this and know from years of experience there is a big difference between shooting from the ground and shooting from a 15 to 20 foot tree stand. Any experienced bow hunter will tell you the same. The gravitational pull is much stronger when shooting from the ground vs. shooting down at an angle. I do not use a compensating rangefinder but do pratice from the ground as well as a tree. Big big difference, if your bow is sighted in from the ground it will shoot high from a tree stand. I always know the difference and make the adjustment when shooting from a tree. It's critical you practice from a tree so as to know the compensation difference.


----------



## THE JAMMER (Aug 1, 2005)

_The gravitational pull is much stronger when shooting from the ground vs. shooting down at an angle_

Actually the gravitational pull is exactly the same. It only affects the arrow over the horizontal distance the arrow covers. The only difference in the treestand shot and the shot from the ground is the distance the arrow travels.

When you lase from the tree stand the distance will be further than when you lase from the base of the tree. However, the range you shoot the shot for is the distance from the base of the tree to the target. Gravity is gravity.


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

Gravity is gravity, very true 9.8 mps, I mis-spoke. I should have stated the effects of gravity on the arrow from a tree vs the ground are not as significant. The point I was making is an arrow shot from a tree will be high of the bull eye vs. a ground shot.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

cpthook said:


> The point I was making is an arrow shot from a tree will be high of the bull eye vs. a ground shot.


How much diff, can't be no more than 1", most of the time people shoot high from a treestand is because they DON'T bend at the waist to acheive the same anchor point as on flat ground....WW


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

I've personally have shot high on two deer, in 08 I shot at a deer I thought was 40 yards and shot way high over his back, ranged the spot at 35 yards after the shot so it was a combination of mis-judging distance and lack of compensation for a tree shot. Last year I shot high on a deer missing the vitals, fortunately the arrow broke off and I saw the deer serveral times after this but never got another shot. Answer to your question is it depends on distance but I highly recommend practicing from a tree after you site the bow in so you know the variance. I now use my Lazer rangefinder and range targets from 20 to 45 yards from the tree before I hunt. Unfortunately I learned the hard way.


----------



## NitroNX898 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have a Bushnell Arc 1000, it is great but I can't really see that much difference out to 30 yard sitting 15-20 feet in a tree.


----------



## wet dreams (May 21, 2004)

Maybe I've been lucky I don't know, every deer except 1, I have been 20+' up a tree, never made any adjustment due to my height other than figuring where the arrow would exit due to the angle. I'd be willing to bet you missed high cuz your anchor was different due to NOT bending correctly at the waist not to mention shooting for 40 and the deer was at 35. 20' up 20yrds out and not bending will put you more than 6"high, you combine that with misjudging the yardage and your at 8-10" high. When I'm up and about to take a shot I will draw as if I'm on flat ground, come to anchor then bend at my waist till deer comes into site window....WW


----------



## sqiggy (Aug 30, 2007)

cpthook said:


> I disagree with this and know from years of experience there is a big difference between shooting from the ground and shooting from a 15 to 20 foot tree stand. Any experienced bow hunter will tell you the same.


The question at hand is do you need a "arch finder" and spend more money than a basic rangefinder? And the answer is no, unless you are shooting off a mountain steep or cliff at long ranges.
You can get 20 ft up a tree and range a deer as it steps in and if the rangefinder says 20 yds, I shoot for 20 yds. You say the hit will be high and yes it may be a tad, but the exit will be dead on. Remember, you are shooting down at an angle and not level. Most people who say it will hit very high, what happens most of the time, they get all wrapped up in the moment, draw back, drop the arm and bow onto the target and release. They will most of the time not even realize it, thus causing a shot high. Happens to me all the time cause I like to shoot sittin down. When I do that, I don't get the bend at the waist, leaving me to just lower the bow instead. Since I shoot this way, I have to constantly remind myself to aim low. I also tell people who are just gettin started, once you get zeroed in on the ground, the rest of the practice shots should be out of the stand and height you will be huntin from. Then you will know for sure where your arrow will hit for sure. But I know, a basic rangefinder will do.


----------



## Whitebassfisher (May 4, 2007)

wolffman73 said:


> If you are up a tree, it will not give you true distance. True distance would be from the base of that tree to the deer. Just set out some markers around your stand for bowhunting-no need for a rangefinder.


*X2*


----------



## cpthook (Jan 16, 2008)

You will notice the experts on TV who consistently bag monster bucks Lee and Tiffany included always ranging there target before the kill, no guess work no chance of a cripple. You range your targets when you are practicing and you range your animal before the kill. Plus if you happen on a big brute on the way to a stand or you are hunting an open field again no guess work, range the deer and pick your pin. I'm capable of making a 45 or 50 yard shot but again I range my target before the shot. Each to his own but for me it's an insurance policy.


----------

